# PC für Virtualisierung &amp; Gaming



## bastigator (8. Januar 2014)

*PC für Virtualisierung & Gaming*

Hallo,

habe mir nun ein neues System zusammen gestellt. Hauptverwendung ist Virtualisierung und Gaming. Das ganze soll zukunftssichere Komponenten enthalten. Eurer Meinung nach übertrieben oder ausgewogen? Welche Alternativen?

CPU    Intel® Core™ i7-4770K
Mainboard    GIGABYTE GA-Z87-HD3
Netzteil    be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W
Gehäuse    Corsair Carbide 300R
RAM    Crucial DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
SSD    Samsung 840 EVO 2,5" 500 GB
Grafikkarte    ASUS R9-280X
Soundkarte    Creative Sound Blaster Z
Keyboard    Cherry MX Board 3.0
Maus    Logitech G500s
Headset    Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro
CPU Lüfter    Alpenföhn Gotthard
Kartenleser    Icy Box IB-863-B    
Monitor    BenQ XL2420T
Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Das ist ne Top-Zusammenstelllung. Es gibt nur Details, bei denen man nachhaken könnte:

 - willst Du übertakten? Wenn ja, dann sind CPU, Board und Kühler gut. Ansonsten ginge es auch günstiger mit kaum Leistungsabschlag. Und fürs ernsthafte und noch simplere Übertakten vlt beim Board dann doch ein wenig mehr ausgeben, ein Z87-Board für eher 120-140€, was in Bezug auf den gesamten PC immer noch wenig Aufpreis wäre.

 - nutzen 16GB RAM beim Virtualisieren was? Wenn ja, dann ist das okay, ansonsten was Games betrifft: da reichen 8GB locker noch eine ganze Weile

 - 500GB SSD ist halt ganz schön kostspielig. Hast Du denn Dinge, die wirklich sehr schnell laden sollen UND viel Platz wegnehmen? zb Spiele LADEN halt schneller, die laufen aber nicht schneller als bei Installation auf Festplatte. An sich reicht für Windows + alle "normalen" Anwendungen 120GB locker aus, mit 240GB passen auch noch sehr viele Videos, Musik und einige Games, die Dir vlt wichtig sind, drauf - da bleibt mehr als genug über für ne Festplatte mit zB 2000GB (kostet nur ca 80€)

 - der Monitor ist sicher gut, aber recht hochpreisig - wenn Du bewusst so viel ausgeben willst, ist das okay. Es gibt aber völlig "ausreichende" 24 Zöller auch unter 200€


----------



## bastigator (8. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - willst Du übertakten? Wenn ja, dann sind CPU, Board und Kühler gut. Ansonsten ginge es auch günstiger mit kaum Leistungsabschlag. Und fürs ernsthafte und noch simplere Übertakten vlt beim Board dann doch ein wenig mehr ausgeben, ein Z87-Board für eher 120-140€, was in Bezug auf den gesamten PC immer noch wenig Aufpreis wäre.


Da bin ich mir noch nicht wirklich sicher. Welches Mainboard kannst Du empfehlen wenn ich nicht übertakten würde?



Herbboy schrieb:


> - nutzen 16GB RAM beim Virtualisieren was? Wenn ja, dann ist das okay, ansonsten was Games betrifft: da reichen 8GB locker noch eine ganze Weile


16 GB sind nach meiner Erfahrung und bei meinem Einsatz schon Pflicht bei virtualisierten Umgebungen. Eher 32 GB. Aber bei den aktuellen Preisen sollen es erst mal 16 werden...




Herbboy schrieb:


> - 500GB SSD ist halt ganz schön kostspielig. Hast Du denn Dinge, die wirklich sehr schnell laden sollen UND viel Platz wegnehmen? zb Spiele LADEN halt schneller, die laufen aber nicht schneller als bei Installation auf Festplatte. An sich reicht für Windows + alle "normalen" Anwendungen 120GB locker aus, mit 240GB passen auch noch sehr viele Videos, Musik und einige Games, die Dir vlt wichtig sind, drauf - da bleibt mehr als genug über für ne Festplatte mit zB 2000GB (kostet nur ca 80€)


Da kommen meine virtuellen Systeme wieder ins Spiel. Man merkt hier die SSD ungemein.



Herbboy schrieb:


> - der Monitor ist sicher gut, aber recht hochpreisig - wenn Du bewusst so viel ausgeben willst, ist das okay. Es gibt aber völlig "ausreichende" 24 Zöller auch unter 200€


Beim Monitor haben mich zahlreiche Tests eigentlich überzeugt. Wie ist denn hier der Vergleich mit "normalen" 24" Monitoren (60 Hertz?). Hat man bei Spielen hier einen wirklichen Mehrwert oder ist das eher nur "Marketing"?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

bastigator schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir noch nicht wirklich sicher. Welches Mainboard kannst Du empfehlen wenn ich nicht übertakten würde?


 ohne Übertaktung wäre ein Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 fast gleich stark, dem fehlt nur die Grafikeinheit des 4770k, ein BISSchen Takt und die Übertaktbarkeit. Als Board würde dann locker eines für 70-90€ reichen, außer Du suchst ein besonderes Features, das es erst für mehr gibt. Und als Kühler reicht dann auch einer für 25-30€ locker aus für einen leisen Betrieb.




> Da kommen meine virtuellen Systeme wieder ins Spiel. Man merkt hier die SSD ungemein.


 Und die anfallenden Datenmengen rechtfertigen auch 500GB? Dann ist es okay. Ansonsten würd ich echt überlegen, ob man nicht die Games auf eine Festplatte draufmacht, weil DA eine SSD ausschließlich bei den Ladezeiten was nutzt, und die Ladezeiten wiederum sind bei vielen Games auch mit Platte nicht so hoch, zudem laden viele Spiele das meiste am Anfang, d.h. du willst zB ne Stunde lang ein Spiel zocken, musst dann halt am Anfang ne Minute länger warten als per SSD, aber im Rest des Spiels hat man dann nix mehr von der SSD. 

500GB sind nämlich für Spiele und Windows&co auch ziemlich wenig, außer Du bist jemand, der nur so 10 Games gleichzeitig installiert hat. Ich selber hab - auch wegen Sonderangeboten - allein bei Steam schon über 1000GB, und ich bin keiner, der jeden Tag spielt, geschweige denn mehrere Stunden...  




> Beim Monitor haben mich zahlreiche Tests eigentlich überzeugt. Wie ist denn hier der Vergleich mit "normalen" 24" Monitoren (60 Hertz?). Hat man bei Spielen hier einen wirklichen Mehrwert oder ist das eher nur "Marketing"?


 also, etliche User meinen, dass sie es klar merken. Aber das könnte auch einfach daran liegen, dass der Monitor dann besser als der alte ist - allerdings meine ich, dass auch Leute mit einem direkten Vergleich zweier ähnlich teuren Modelle den Vorteil des 120/144Gz merkten. Man "braucht" es zwar nicht, aber es soll eben ne echt nette Sache sein. Aber auch 120/144Hz gäb es nicht erst über 300€  der Benq ist aber halt dafür wirklich gut. Und den behältst Du sicher länger als die anderen Teile des PCs


----------



## bastigator (8. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ohne Übertaktung wäre ein Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 fast gleich stark, dem fehlt nur die Grafikeinheit des 4770k, ein BISSchen Takt und die Übertaktbarkeit. Als Board würde dann locker eines für 70-90€ reichen, außer Du suchst ein besonderes Features, das es erst für mehr gibt. Und als Kühler reicht dann auch einer für 25-30€ locker aus für einen leisen Betrieb.


Guter Hinweis. Danke. Der Xeon E3-1230V3 ist ja ca. 75 € günstiger als der vergleichbare i7 bei für mich vernachlässigbaren Leistungsunterschied. Als Board habe ich nun das MSI Z87-G55 ins Auge gefasst. Ich muss aber noch mal sagen dass ich im Thema "Spiele" so gar nicht mehr drin bin und mir da schlicht die Erfahrungswerte fehlen (letztes Spiel: Counter Strike beta Versionen Ende des letzten Jahrtausend 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und die anfallenden Datenmengen rechtfertigen auch 500GB? Dann ist es okay. Ansonsten würd ich echt überlegen, ob man nicht die Games auf eine Festplatte draufmacht, weil DA eine SSD ausschließlich bei den Ladezeiten was nutzt, und die Ladezeiten wiederum sind bei vielen Games auch mit Platte nicht so hoch, zudem laden viele Spiele das meiste am Anfang, d.h. du willst zB ne Stunde lang ein Spiel zocken, musst dann halt am Anfang ne Minute länger warten als per SSD, aber im Rest des Spiels hat man dann nix mehr von der SSD.
> 
> 500GB sind nämlich für Spiele und Windows&co auch ziemlich wenig, außer Du bist jemand, der nur so 10 Games gleichzeitig installiert hat. Ich selber hab - auch wegen Sonderangeboten - allein bei Steam schon über 1000GB, und ich bin keiner, der jeden Tag spielt, geschweige denn mehrere Stunden...


?? Ok. Ich hätte jetzt mal so mit zehn Spielen mit je ca. 25 GB gerechnet. Aber wie ich sehe hat man dann ja schnell mehr.... Deshalb hab ich noch ne Seagate ST2000DM001 2 TB dazu genommen... und 500 GB SSD ist notwendig, da die VMs aktuell ca. 180 GB benötigen aber definitiv in diesem Jahr noch wachsen werden.



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, etliche User meinen, dass sie es klar merken. Aber das könnte auch einfach daran liegen, dass der Monitor dann besser als der alte ist - allerdings meine ich, dass auch Leute mit einem direkten Vergleich zweier ähnlich teuren Modelle den Vorteil des 120/144Gz merkten. Man "braucht" es zwar nicht, aber es soll eben ne echt nette Sache sein. Aber auch 120/144Hz gäb es nicht erst über 300€  der Benq ist aber halt dafür wirklich gut. Und den behältst Du sicher länger als die anderen Teile des PCs


Mein aktueller Monitor ist ein 24" Samsung Sync Master SA 450. Da hätte ich ja dann einen direkten Vergleich zum testen was mir persönlich besser gefällt. 
Habe rein für die Hardware ca. 2100 € im Budget eingeplant. Dazu kommen dann noch ca. 400 € für Software (inkl. Spiele). Denke mir halt lieber einmal ein ordentliches System anschaffen und danach (hoffentlich) für einige Jahre Ruhe haben.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Also, moderne Games haben pro Game an sich immer mindestens so 4-6GB, viele 6-12GB und einige auch allein für sich schon über 20GB.

 Ansonsten passt alles. Du könntest bei dem Budget evlt. noch drüber nachdenken, ob du direkt eine AMD R9 290 nimmst, die kosten mit "ruhigeren" Lüftern ca 400€. Aber ehrlich gesagt würde ICH da bei der 280X bleiben und dann halt ein paar Monate früher vlt ne neue Kaufen als es beim Kauf einer R9 290 "nötig" wäre.


----------



## bastigator (8. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, moderne Games haben pro Game an sich immer mindestens so 4-6GB, viele 6-12GB und einige auch allein für sich schon über 20GB.
> 
> Ansonsten passt alles. Du könntest bei dem Budget evlt. noch drüber nachdenken, ob du direkt eine AMD R9 290 nimmst, die kosten mit "ruhigeren" Lüftern ca 400€. Aber ehrlich gesagt würde ICH da bei der 280X bleiben und dann halt ein paar Monate früher vlt ne neue Kaufen als es beim Kauf einer R9 290 "nötig" wäre.


Ok dann habe ich ja fast zu viel Speicherplatz berechnet. Die 280X kostet bei Alternate 279 €. Lohnt sich da der Mehrwert zur R9 290? Hatte bisher nur Testberichte zur 280X gelesen...


----------



## NazcaGT (8. Januar 2014)

Du sollst dir auch ein Speaker-Set (1+3) holen da dein kopf wegen dem Headset gequescht wird.
Hol dir lieber das Logitech g230 oder g35 stat mikro mit headset.

Sonst ist alles gut...


----------



## bastigator (8. Januar 2014)

NazcaGT schrieb:


> Du sollst dir auch ein Speaker-Set (1+3) holen da dein kopf wegen dem Headset gequescht wird.
> Hol dir lieber das Logitech g230 oder g35 stat mikro mit headset...


Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt Deine Aussage nicht bzgl. des Headset? In fast allen Foren sind sich die User einig dass ordentliche Kopfhöhrer + Clip Mic wesentlich besser sind als Headsets mit integriertem Mic.....


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Ja sicher sind Kopfhörer + Mic fürs gleiche Geld besser als die ganzen Headsets, und die G35 sind klanglich ein Witz gegenüber den DT770, selbst im Vergleich zu Kopfhörern, die nur so viel kosten wie die G35. Erst recht wenn Du für die Kopfhörer dann auch noch ne gute Soundkarte nutzt.

 Ob die DT770 wiederum "gemütlich" bei Dir sitzen auf Dauer, das kann natürlich niemand garantieren. So was hat aber nichts mit Headset vs. Kopfhörer zu tun


----------



## bastigator (8. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja sicher sind Kopfhörer + Mic fürs gleiche Geld besser als die ganzen Headsets, und die G35 sind klanglich ein Witz gegenüber den DT770, selbst im Vergleich zu Kopfhörern, die nur so viel kosten wie die G35. Erst recht wenn Du für die Kopfhörer dann auch noch ne gute Soundkarte nutzt.
> 
> Ob die DT770 wiederum "gemütlich" bei Dir sitzen auf Dauer, das kann natürlich niemand garantieren. So was hat aber nichts mit Headset vs. Kopfhörer zu tun


Hatte die DT770 vom Kumpel auf. Zwar nicht stundenlang aber doch ausreichend um zu wissen dass die auch "gut sitzen" werden. In Kombination mit dem Sound Blaster Z für mich vollkommen ausreichend.


----------

